# legality of running light bars at night.



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Any guidance? I have searched and have not been able to find any reliable info. This would primarily be for river use. Are there any potential legal issues I might run into?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I believe stevethebrain had this discussion on the Hull Truth. I'll see if I can track it down


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/804950-can-fog-lights-used-nav-lights.html


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Rule 20 of the 72 Colregs: 
(b) The rules concerning lights shall be complied with from sunset to sunrise, and during such times no other lights shall be exhibited, except during such times no other lights as cannot be mistaken for the lights specified in these Rules or do no impair their visibility or distinctive character, or interfere with keeping of a proper lookout. 


So technically if your light bars do not interfere with another boat's ability to see your nav lights, and you can keep a lookout - I think you are good.


I have run into boats using them on the ICW, and it tight quarters like the land cut near McRee, its just like having a spot light directed at you, at best rude and at worst destroying my ability to see anything in that direction and my night vision.


Running in a river or back bayou with no other traffic may be OK, and safer for you, - wonder how it works if two boats with light bars meet in a river ?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

IDK about you, but too much white light at night ruins my night vision. I put a towel over my cc gauges to block the emitting lights from it when running at night on open water, more so on rivers and creeks tho. I use a handheld spotlight for quick on/off if needed to see markers, etc. I do plan on mounting a light bar also, just for the narrow rivers and creeks.
But if you're up river or something, maybe the bay and you're just slow poking around looking for whatever, then using a spotlight or light bar continuously would be fine if there are no other boaters in that area. 
It's always good too that the operator holds/uses the light. Passengers seem to always want to see everywhere when they have the light. And it seems they always want to shine mostly behind the boat, blinding the boat operator, which could cause a potential accident. g/l and just use common sense and common courteous and you should be fine. 

Highly recommend you do not use a light bar continuously on open Ala waterways while running. They have high $$$ fines and they don't care if you didn't see any boats bc you blinded them in theirs. js


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear what they are saying about running them at night on open water. This would mostly be for creeping around the swamps and creeks cat fishing and gator hunting. I don't think i would run them just moving from point to point on the river on-plane.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use my light bars when folks aint around....BUT I have also heard of folks running them and getting cited when it didn't interfere with other boaters... I have almost hit too much crap so I will trade a ticket fer risking injury to body or boat!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This is strictly an opinion, but I despise light bars.... we don't use them when we gator hunt. And we absolutely can't stand them when other folks have them on theirs.... does more harm than good in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> This is strictly an opinion, but I despise light bars.... we don't use them when we gator hunt. And we absolutely can't stand them when other folks have them on theirs.... does more harm than good in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



You hate em on the water, but i seen ya sporting your 3 on your "bulldoged" truck (looks like you are hauling a bed full of lead) during the daylight!!!:whistling: Helps ya see during the daylight huh.....:001_huh::yes:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is how I roll. Big and Bright.
Thinking about double stacking em.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Rude, dangerous but maybe legal.*

Kinda like leaving your head lights on while backing down the ramp. This is a pet peeve of mine.

There are several folks with light bars around here. Great for gigging but not for running. 

Anchor lights and running lights should be on when running. At night you won't see a log until it is too late to do anything about it if you are running 40 kts.
I really hate running down the Mississippi River at nights. Way too much stuff floating, especially when the water is way up. Even way off shore there are dangers. Cable Drums float right in the surface film. Black ones won't be seen. Radar keeps you from hitting boats but not logs.


----------

